# How do I get scanreg / restore to work ?



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

I booted up using a boot disk - at the command prompt I entered in the full command
for scanreg /restore but I still cannot get it to work scanreg to work 

It just seems that scanreg works on some Win98 systems and not others...what can I do to get it to work?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try.
At a> type.
Cd : C:\
Then type.
scanreg /restore


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

The command is correct

a:\

scanreg /restore

Ensure however that you are using a boot disk for the correct version of Windows installed on the PC.

Download the image file to create the boot disk from http://www.bootdisk.com. Run the downloaded EXE image file to create the boot disk.

hth

Ceri


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q221512/


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks - I used a different book disk from www.bootdisk.com and it worked!

{appreciated ceri  }


----------

